# FBI raids Doolittle's home in Virginia



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*FBI raids Doolittle's home in Virginia*
*The Union of Grass Valley -** 11 hours ago*
By Jeff Pelline, [email protected]. The FBI has raided the northern Virginia home of Rep. John Doolittle (R-Roseville), seizing documents and computers related to his wife's business.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Was she talking to the animals again?


----------

